# GERD Relief - Raw Potato



## 21660 (Jul 15, 2005)

I ran across this site today and and appreciate all the information from other participants. I ran across this remedy for that burning in the esophagus (sic). Instead of popping TUMS in between your regular medication (I take Proilosec), cut a slice off a raw potato (skin and all) and start chewing on it. Let the juicesstart flowing down your throat for a while before swallowing the potato. I get pretty muchinstant relief from that burning sensation... probably the starch in the potato. Hopes this helps someone.


----------

